# Replace broken CV joint boot



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Link to video:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good video.


----------



## rrocke17 (May 4, 2009)

Good vid, i always make a mess.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

nice vid. anyone have a good tip on a makeshift band tool, or is the one in the vid essential?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

The tool is the only thing that works right


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

any supplier suggestion?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

EPI, i believe, has two varieties that both do the job. one fancy one and one elcheapo


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

whats the deal with the dealer telling me its a "double off joint" something about replacing the inner and outer boots both to repair one? Mate in the video didnt seem to have a problem. Moose kit $17, OEM $60


----------

